# What shakes are best for muscle gain



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

HI people,im not sure what protien shakes to get or if that Androstene stuff is worth trying.The probelem is i only have about 20 a month to spend.PS i want to avoid taking steroids or stuff which has sideffects,

cheers :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

spend it all on extra protein from food.

tuna and turkey and eggs,,,, will work out better for you. :wink:

androstene is a prohormone and may cause side affects.

welcome


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree wholeheartedly with Steve's advice. If you live at home and your parents foot the food bill then offer to accompany your mother the next time she goes shopping. Make sure to load up the cart with cans of tuna and cartons of eggs. If she goes for it, see if you can buy a box of boneless, skinless chicken breasts.

If you're shopping for yourself, spend your money on protein sources. Yes, it can add up, but if you do not buy any junk food then hopefully you will still be able to keep your monthly food bill reasonably low. Load up on fresh vegetables and rice, to accompany your meat and fish, as those items are usually pretty cheap.

Androstendione is essentially useless (from my experience). Protein powders are great after training or in-between meals, but whole food is far superior.

GTF


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah protein powders are only to supplement the food you take in. They shouldn't be substitutions. Make sure you keep your cals high and your protein intake high. Androstenedione is basically garbage. If you are set on taking an andro, I'd recommend 4-androstenediol as I've had good reactions to it and find it to be easily the best of the andro family.


----------

